# Cali questions



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon, I am onsidering relocating to California and have a few, car-related questions for you.

Will my car pass inspections in California? If not, how much will it cost to make it pass?

Is there anything else I should be aware of if I am considering moving to Cali?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Hey Spidey!

You know, I've never lived anywhere but Southern
California, so I can't really offer you much insight into
the differences between here and Jersey...

:dunno: 

There are so many reasons why I love living here.

Regarding bringing your car in, the laws have changed,
and it's no longer the hassle that it used to be.

BMWs are "50-state cars", anyway...

:thumbup: 

What specifically would you like to know
about living here?


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Jon,

When you state:

BMWs are "50-state cars", anyway...

Can I take that to mean that the emissions stuff is the same on all BMWs no matter what state you purchase it in? I was under the assumption that it might be different on Cali cars due to their strict emissions standards. Thanks.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

apar328i said:


> *Jon,
> 
> When you state:
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I mean...

:thumbup:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Having moved from Jersey to Cali, I can say:

1) I miss real seasons... benchmarks in time... there are none here to speak of

2) I miss the lushness of mid-Atlantic/New England vegetation... there's nowhere near as much green out here

3) I don't miss scraping ice off my windshield

4) I don't miss dodging a speed trap every 10 miles on Rte. 78

5) I love the abundance of twisty scenic roads out here

6) I miss having NYC nearby -- both for the city itself, and the culture it spreads throughout the region

7) I don't miss toll booths

8) I like having Vegas but a drive away 

My wife now wants to move back east again, to be close to family and friends, now that we have a daughter. As you can see, I have mixed feelings about it. There are pros and cons to each coast... pick your poison. :dunno:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

apar328i said:


> *Jon,
> 
> When you state:
> 
> ...


Be careful here. Does anyone know 'exactly' what the emission sticker on a California BMW says? People buying Corvettes out of state were getting burned by emission stickers that said '50 states' but did not have the words 'including California' (you gotta love Ca legislators making it actually spell out the state of Ca., like it's not part of the 50 states :tsk: ) In 2001, Chevy changed the emission sticker to say 50 states including California. Before that, there were 2 different stickers - one for Ca. and one for everywhere else.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *
> 
> Be careful here. Does anyone know 'exactly' what the emission sticker on a California BMW says? People buying Corvettes out of state were getting burned by emission stickers that said '50 states' but did not have the words 'including California' (you gotta love Ca legislators making it actually spell out the state of Ca., like it's not part of the 50 states :tsk: ) In 2001, Chevy changed the emission sticker to say 50 states including California. Before that, there were 2 different stickers - one for Ca. and one for everywhere else.  *


I belive that was for CA residents buying new cars from out of state (to beat the insane dealer markups in CA), or cars with less than 7500 miles being brought in. I thought that it went out with the bogus $300 Smog Impact Fee the state used to charge people who brought vehicles into CA without the CA emission stickers.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *My wife now wants to move back east again, to be close to family and friends, now that we have a daughter. As you can see, I have mixed feelings about it. There are pros and cons to each coast... pick your poison. :dunno: *


Plaz, I feel for you. The difference was, I didn't want to come back at all. Hopefully, I've nearly done my time here and can return to where I belong while I'm still young enough ot enjoy it.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> I belive that was for CA residents buying new cars from out of state (to beat the insane dealer markups in CA), or cars with less than 7500 miles being brought in. I thought that it went out with the bogus $300 Smog Impact Fee the state used to charge people who brought vehicles into CA without the CA emission stickers. *


Maybe CA doesn't stick people for that anymore, but when I was helping someone shop for a Corvette early this year it was a concern. :dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *
> 
> Maybe CA doesn't stick people for that anymore, but when I was helping someone shop for a Corvette early this year it was a concern. :dunno: *


I know that the fee went out a few years ago...I was constantly on my father's case to collect the refunds he was entitled to, and that was before I went back east. If it was a concern recently, I'm at a loss.


----------



## Michael330 (Apr 23, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *Having moved from Jersey to Cali, I can say:
> 
> 1) I miss real seasons... benchmarks in time... there are none here to speak of
> 
> ...


Great summary! I miss seasons as well, especially real fall and spring. I don't really miss winter. If I do, I'll go to Tahoe for a weekend. One more thing about California. Smell. There is no smell (well maybe except for LA smog)! Did you guys notice that? Nature does not have a smell here unlike on a east coast or in Europe. Weird.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> I know that the fee went out a few years ago...I was constantly on my father's case to collect the refunds he was entitled to, and that was before I went back east. If it was a concern recently, I'm at a loss. *


Unfortunately, I'm not an expert in this area and I may even have the incorrect year that Corvettes changed the sticker, but it was either for 2001 cars or 2002. When did you leave CA? Maybe CA instituting the requirement to have the words 'including California' on the sticker was in response to the previous $300 bogus smog fee. From what I understand talking to out of state (Nevada, Indiana, etc.) Corvette dealers, some unsuspecting guys that went out of state to bring in 'vettes got nailed for a LOT more than $300. :dunno:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Michael330 said:


> *Nature does not have a smell here unlike on a east coast or in Europe. Weird. *


Sand has no smell? :dunno:


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Michael330 said:


> *
> 
> Great summary! I miss seasons as well, especially real fall and spring. I don't really miss winter. If I do, I'll go to Tahoe for a weekend. One more thing about California. Smell. There is no smell (well maybe except for LA smog)! Did you guys notice that? Nature does not have a smell here unlike on a east coast or in Europe. Weird. *


It's funny how where we were raised changes our perception of things. I have lived in the west, az and ca, for most of my life. I lived in Northern VA (near DC) for three years and HATED it. I will admit it is very pretty country but I couldn't deal with the winters -ice storms, snow, gray skies, etc... I'll gladly take the summer heat if I never have to chip ice, shovel snow, drive with snow tires, all the winter stuff. Plus here I can play golf and softball year round. I guess it's all what you're used to.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

*1) I miss real seasons... benchmarks in time... there are none here to speak of*
California has seasons... Earthquake season, brush fire season, flood season, riot season, etc. . But I agree that it doesn't have seasons in the way us noreasters are used to.

*2) I miss the lushness of mid-Atlantic/New England vegetation... there's nowhere near as much green out here*
Every time I go back east, I am constantly reminded and amazed at how green it is.

*3) I don't miss scraping ice off my windshield*
Agreed!
And I don't miss 99% humidity in the summer.

*5) I love the abundance of twisty scenic roads out here*
Agreed!

*6) I miss having NYC nearby -- both for the city itself, and the culture it spreads throughout the region*
Agreed!

*7) I don't miss toll booths*
Never really bothered me.

*8) I like having Vegas but a drive away*
Agreed!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Michael330 said:


> *
> One more thing about California. Smell. There is no smell (well maybe except for LA smog)! Did you guys notice that? Nature does not have a smell here unlike on a east coast or in Europe. Weird. *


It's really really hard to explain to someone who hasn't experienced it first hand what the change of seasons smells like.

SoCal does get that change of seasons smell, but because there usually isn't a real change of seasons it doesn't happen very often and when it does, it is not as strong as in the north east. It took me many years after I came out here before I could detect it because it was just so faint.

When I did notice it and comment about it, the natives I knew always looked at me as if I was hearing voices or was stoned. They just didn't understand.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *
> From what I understand talking to out of state (Nevada, Indiana, etc.) Corvette dealers, some unsuspecting guys that went out of state to bring in 'vettes got nailed for a LOT more than $300. :dunno: *


Perhaps they got nailed on penalties for not registering the car in state quick enough. When I moved back from MD with my CA issue car, I had 30 days to reregister the car before the fees went up.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I also miss the first really nice spring day...

It's like a community-wide hormone rush.

A world reawakening after being hunkered down all winter.

But choosing to move there for that reason would be like hitting yourself in the head with a hammer repeatedly, because it feels so good when you stop. :dunno: 

:lmao:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm not an expert in this area and I may even have the incorrect year that Corvettes changed the sticker, but it was either for 2001 cars or 2002. When did you leave CA? Maybe CA instituting the requirement to have the words 'including California' on the sticker was in response to the previous $300 bogus smog fee. From what I understand talking to out of state (Nevada, Indiana, etc.) Corvette dealers, some unsuspecting guys that went out of state to bring in 'vettes got nailed for a LOT more than $300. :dunno: *


I left CA in Feb, 2001. The $300 Smog Impact Fee ended in late 1999, but that's not the same thing as what you're tlaking about. I did a little looking and what I found was that the stickers for all Corvettes changed to include the word "California" for MY2001. Before that it said 50 State unless it was ordered "with" CA emissions (the equipment was the same, but the sticker was different). If you tried to bring in a pre-2001 Corvette with a 50 State sticker, and less than 7500 miles it appears that you were at the mercy of the civil servent at the DMV office where your car was inspected. I didn't spend a lot of time looking, but there is a lot in the archives of the C5 General Discussion at corvetteforum.com about this.

edit- Also, some people may not have been aware that they were going to get hit with the CA sales tax and if they dwaddled for more than 20 days, they were also hit with penalty fees in excess of $300. As for just not having the YF5 sticker, I don't know.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for all the info guys! My main concern was with the California emissions, but as you guys mentioned there are a lot of other considerations.


----------

